# Sunshine Coast?



## BreezyPeezy (Jun 14, 2011)

Good afternoon,

I'm seriously considering relocating from the U.S. to Oz to attend the University of the Sunshine Coast. Before I set my heart on Oz, I wanted to see if it was doable finance-wise.

My main concern was housing options for a single student. What is a general cost of one bedroom/studio/shared-roommate rent on the Sunshine Coast? I've glanced online at newspapers in the area and have seen a lot of ads "per week" etc. Is it more common for rental payments to be weekly as opposed to monthly? I will be looking for work on campus, around town, etc but will need a more affordable living arrangement. I would be so willing to split a place among pleasant, laid-back roommates. Any advice?

I lived in Hawaii for a few years and am more accustomed to paying a little higher for groceries/rent/cost of living (at least compared to the mainland US). I've considered the Gold Coast also but the university there doesn't offer my intended major. Thanks in advance! I am so out of my element on this one


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Hello Breezy Peezy,

Good Evening...welcome to the site. There are many types of accommodations to choose from. Depending on when the plan move will be, do take a little time in preparation. Will see you, Best be with the places you'll visit and hope you land a good job.


----------



## mason82 (Jun 17, 2011)

BreezyPeezy said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I'm seriously considering relocating from the U.S. to Oz to attend the University of the Sunshine Coast. Before I set my heart on Oz, I wanted to see if it was doable finance-wise.
> 
> ...


It will be a lot more expensice then you are currently paying i would say


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving to Australia*

Welcome to the post.

If you want to move to gold coast and that too alone then i don't think it is a good idea of course if your parents are rich then its not a problem. The other option is that you can share the room with other students.


----------



## MultipleAussieGuy (Jun 21, 2011)

jeremyh said:


> Welcome to the post.
> 
> If you want to move to gold coast and that too alone then i don't think it is a good idea of course if your parents are rich then its not a problem. The other option is that you can share the room with other students.


If you're rich, nothing's a problem! Haha.


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Yep MultipleAussieGuy got it...
Not a problem...when they are rich...


----------



## BreezyPeezy (Jun 14, 2011)

Not so much rich haha... Good to know. I will be rethinking my relocation then. Thanks so much for your insight!


----------



## Billy (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Breezy,
Property is expensive here, if i was young and single (instead of old and married) then i'd consider looking at the numerous campsites located on the sunshine coast, you can find small self contained chalet's on them that are reasonably priced. you can stay in them for up to 3 months at a time legally. Its beautiful there, you'll love it.


----------



## joebilly (Jul 7, 2011)

If you have money, go for it! It's definatelly beautiful, you won't regret!


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Start to enjoy the benefits and work toward a much richer future.
Of course without doing harm to others.

cheers


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

It depends where this uni is. Out of Sunshine Coast there are a few nice locations. The most popular ones are Caloundra, Maroochydore and Mooloolaba. Properties are not dramatically expensive there although staying in northern part of Brisbane such as Redcliffe, Burpengary or Caboolture could be cheaper. You would have Sunshine Coast much closer anyway.


----------

